# Morning Star this Saturday



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am scheduled to go on the Morning
Star this Saturday. I will post a 
report when I get back. If anyone
else is going let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

A glutton for punishment huh? Just remember you're gonna have to actually work for your fish on this trip .


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll be there...Which spot to you have??? I'm in 24...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

Yeah, it will definitely be a lot tougher
to get a limit. But that is what makes
Tog so fun, the challenge of it.
All of these Rockfish reports are driving
me crazy, but I do not want to torture 
myself by going out there and catching
a mess of nice fish and then having
to throw them back. I think that I 
will have to wait for Catch & Keep 
season 

dckhd247, 

I am in spot 20. I think that the whole
back is covered now. It will be nice
to meet you.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just checked the weather forecast....It's 
looking mighty ugly! It's in the borderline
area between 15 - 20 with 4ft seas which
would not be bad, but it is supposed to get
worst as the day goes on. This is the type 
of weather that Capt Monty WILL go out on.  
Rough, but not dangerous. (Especially since 
he has a lot of spots sold, it would be hard 
to give all that money back with all of the no 
fishing days he has had already) He will go 
out offshore and rough it or if it is worst than 
he thought once he gets out, he will hug the 
beach. Been there done that, eithor way if 
the weather does not improve, I would just 
as soon stay in the local area and fish at SPSP 
or Matapeake. Now if the sea bass, croaker 
and trout were in, then I would probably go 
out, and fish the beach with him.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man do you ever work??? LOL Must be nice being two pay grades higher than me huh!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN, 

I always say the same thing when I read all
of your posts! You must be a shift worker.
Actually my hours here are fairly long
on the Joint Staff, if I go fishing during 
the week, which I usually do, I take leave 
because on the weekends I am usually working my 
part time job (Computer Help Desk)
at Defense Intelligence Agency. That is 
where all of my fishing money comes from


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nah straight 0600 to 1630 kind of guy. For the past month I have been putting in 14 and 15 hour days to get ready for Jcaho Inspection in May, so I have given myself a little time here and there. Plus I have had Staff Duty *5* times in the past 2 months so on my comp day I ususally am fishing! So DIA huh, you know their building is 3 blocks away from where I work. I might have to stop by there and tell them what you really do!:jawdrop: LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man thats cold!*



FL FISHERMAN said:


> * So DIA huh, you know their building is 3 blocks away from where I work. I might have to stop by there and tell them what you really do!:jawdrop: LOL *


Thats just like you to snitch on a fellow fisherman Jay. I only have one thing to say. *Want a piece of cheese Rat?*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ahhh phoooeeeeeyyyy!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah, go in there right after one of your
fishing trips....with your scruffy looks
they would have you in cuffs in 
5 min!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL*

Man after 9/11 I can't even get near them gates let alone in that place!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SAT
N WINDS 10 TO 15 KT...BECOMING NW 5 TO 10 KT IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 5 FT.

Weather is looking better for Saturday. 
Still 4 to 5 ft seas is nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

How did you do? Heard there were some sea bass around.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah what's the scoop troop??!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sorry guys, no report to give here.
With the weather looking iffy, I decided
not to chance driving all the way down
and paying for a hotel and then not
being able to get out or having to stay
on the beach. I opted to work at my 
part-time job this weekend. I had a few 
friends go and they did fairly well. Here 
is a report from one of them: 

Went out fishing on the Morning Star with
a group of guys from tidalfish.com . Had a 
great day but didn't catch the big fish in 
numbers like last week. I caught around 
30 tog and only 7 were keeper size. My 
biggest was around 9 pounds. The biggest 
which won $95 was 11 pounds caught by Boz. 
I think almost everyone caught there limit. 
There was even 4 blackbass caught. One real 
nice one that measured 20". Capt. Monty said 
they are here very early and that was a good 
sign.We were out a little farther this time, he 
said about 18 miles. I tryed to go out Sunday 
but got blown out so I ended up going to a 
tackle shop in lewes, dl. to get some line on 
some of my reels and to buy a new rod. I was 
talking to one of the guys in there and he was 
saying that he got blown out today too, he was 
going out for boston mackeral. He said he went 
out yesterday and caught some. It was on a 
head boat but can't remember the name. They 
were out about 35 miles, he called it the 19 
fathom lump. Maybe they will come in a little 
closer and capt. monty will get in on the action 
with the bostons. I would like to get into some mackeral.

He also mentioned that some folks got sick due to
the big swells. Heard there were about 20 people
on Saturday. That's a good crowd for this time of
year. I think that I will lay off till the sea bass start 
chewing real good. After my charter trip, it just does 
not seem worth it to go to all that trouble for 5 tog. 
I guess that I really did scratch that itch! I cannot
wait to bring out the metal lures for those sea bass!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

My friend also said that some guy on the boat
was not happy with the smaller keepers 
he had caught early on and were trying
to cull their catch by throwing two of the 
smaller keepers overboard. Heard that 
Capt Monty ran over to his cooler took 
the larger fish out and threw it overboard
and then turned the boat around to get the two
that the guy had thrown over. That 
must have been some kind of sight.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

You missed a good trip Talapia...By the afternoon, the wind and waves layed out to nothing...

Oh and the highgrading by some on the boat was ridiculous...Their nationality needs not be revealed, you already know...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Capt Monty should have made*

the fool swim back and ban him from the boat for life. $100 bucks says it was one of those TF @ssholes. There are some good boaters over there but in the last year that board has really gone to he!!. It makes me :barf:!....Tightlines


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

NO HAT...Bite your tongue...


It was 7 asian guys...



BTW, some of you guys on here are real @ssholes towards other boards...And they call me a dickhead???


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Well dckhd247,*

Most of the time they have it comming. I guess what go's around comes around. Either way, Monty should have set them a drift. People like that hurt the sport and in the longrun make us all look bad, from boat or shore. Bite my toung, I think not. I've been on that board from the start. I know what it was and I know what it's become, it's sad!...Tightlines


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

I forgot that perfection runs rampart over at this board...:barf:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No one ever said that.*

At least the people over here are honest, for the most part anyway. It's over, lets give it a rest!....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dckhd247

"Their nationality needs not be revealed, you already know..."

Keep me out of this. I do not wish to be associated with
any comments reference race or nationality. And yes, 
I do know their nationality, it is the same as my mom's,
uncles, cousins, and grandparents.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Nuff said folks.*

I can see where this is going and I don't want to see a repeat of last year. Can't we all just get along? *This thread is now closed*.....Tightlines


----------

